# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Топ 10 небезопасных веб-приложений

## Justin

*Топ 10 приложений, наиболее открытых к хакерским атакам, составила компания Cenzic.*
Самой уязвимой программой признан*Adobe Acrobat Reader*, где возможно удаленное выполнение произвольного кода и XSS-сценариев. На втором месте -*Google Desktop*, который позволяет при помощи XSS проникнуть в компьютер пользователя. Также в десятке популярный*язык веб-программирования PHP*за возможность обслуживании вложенных массивов, что позволяет проводить DDoS-атаки на сервер.
В целом, более 70% проанализированных Cenzic веб-приложений потенциально подвержены атакам. Самый распространенный их тип –*XSS-сценарии* Главные причины уязвимости - ошибки в архитектуре и в коде, неправильные настройки и неспособность приложения обрабатывать комплексные задачи.
Кроме того в "Доклад о тенденциях безопасности приложений", представила обзор основных видов уязвимостей. Главную угрозу безопасности представляют*вложения файлов, SQL-инъекции,*уже упомянутые, межсайтовые сценарии (XSS) и выход в родительские директории.*XSS-уязвимость*– беда множества сайтов Рунета. До недавнего времени авантюристы от SEO использовали её для получения ссылок с несуществующих страниц. Однако, на прошлой неделе по наблюдениям оптимизаторов Яндекс устранил несовершенство собственного алгоритма и перестал учитывать такие ссылки

----------

